# Fishing Humor



## Zig Zag (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Lol not my mishap but I was leaving the lake 1 short of my brookie limit when I was 16...when walking on the trail by the lake back to the car, I saw a nice 14" brookie swim by, pulling around a 4 or 5 ft lime green stringer...I don't know if this counted as snagging but I threw the spoon out and hooked the stringer and pulled him in...limit was complete.


Similar thing for me about a decade ago, down a bit from Tippy. I feel a fish on the end of my line and start fighting. It's a strange feeling fight but really strong. When I land it, it turns out that I had hooked a ratchet strap that somebody had used for a stringer but apparently hadn't tied up very well. There were still 3 nice and very much alive kings on it! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Gotta love it









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

I posted this on another thread, but since people seemed to get a laugh out of it, I thought I would post it here too:

From all of the posts and comments, now and from before, here is my current understanding of the "posting rules":

If you fish, you must post about your results with lots of details. Even if you didn't do well.
If you report about catching a limit on a day when someone else didn't do well, you must post pictures or it didn't happen.
Don't forget to hold up all of the fish you caught at the same time or you will be accused of lying about said "limit".
However, if you post pictures of your-self holding your fish with a smile on your face, you are bragging, so don't do that either.
Also, if you post pictures with a "give-away" background, you are an "A-hole" for blowing up the spot.
However, if you post pictures with the back-ground scribbled out, you are an "A-hole" for not sharing your spot.
If you post the actual pictures, the internet detectives will get your GPS numbers from the photos and post your numbers on the forum, thus blowing up your spot anyway.
Yet if you post screen-shots of your photos to get rid of the GPS numbers, they will accuse you of posting fake pictures, so don't do that either.
God forbid, you should never take a picture of a fish that you accidentally caught out of season, or discuss "party limits", as that will earn you a long stay in "internet jail".
The rules are very clear, so please make sure to always follow them!! Let me know if I missed any.


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

A while back on the Ohio site, someone posted a report titled: "Did well north of the beaver". They were referring to Beaver Creek State Park, however, I couldn't let that one slip by without a [email protected]$$ response. So this is what I posted:

Yes, the area north of the beaver can be good, especially up around the humps. That's usually a good area to start with to get things going in the right direction. The area just to the south of the Beaver is my favorite, especially with a deep-diving crank. I find that bare-naked cranks work best in this area. 

Be careful not to venture too far south of the beaver (aka the dumping grounds), as it can be a little crappy in that area at times. 

When you are just getting started, don't pump your rod too aggressively, or you may cause it to release early. Slow and steady does the trick. Tight lines.....or tight something anyway.


----------



## Fiskr Hundr (Apr 7, 2008)

Slimshady said:


> A while back on the Ohio site, someone posted a report titled: "Did well north of the beaver". They were referring to Beaver Creek State Park, however, I couldn't let that one slip by without a [email protected]$$ response. So this is what I posted:
> 
> Yes, the area north of the beaver can be good, especially up around the humps. That's usually a good area to start with to get things going in the right direction. The area just to the south of the Beaver is my favorite, especially with a deep-diving crank. I find that bare-naked cranks work best in this area.
> 
> ...


Laughing my ying yang off at that one! Well played!


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

LOL well played indeed!


----------



## Junto beans (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Junto beans (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> Similar thing for me about a decade ago, down a bit from Tippy. I feel a fish on the end of my line and start fighting. It's a strange feeling fight but really strong. When I land it, it turns out that I had hooked a ratchet strap that somebody had used for a stringer but apparently hadn't tied up very well. There were still 3 nice and very much alive kings on it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Took my step son walleye fishing on the Maumee river one March...I did well but he kept trying.....then he says I have a nice one....I see a tail scoop it up....3 walleye on stringer he hooked one of the links....happy kid he was.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

What's the best way to call a fish? Drop it a line!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)




----------

